# Post Pictures of your favorite bait shop!



## Jethroe (Aug 25, 2011)

I am posting this to see if anybody out there has a favorite bait shop. I have a couple of em but this one is close to home, we go there almost everyday. We live on Fort Gibson Lake Northeastern Oklahoma.


Just had to add this one too as a favorite bait shop photo, we all know about Bass Pro. But the interesting thing was I was takin a photo of it today off the highway (Highway 51 Broken Arrow, Oklahoma) and this bass boat got in the shot it was going at least 65 (thats the speed limit) and I caught it on my blackberry!! You can even read the Johnson name on the motor! No Joke Can't believe it myself! :---) ...


----------



## Jim (Aug 28, 2011)

Sad thing is, There are no more mom and pop bait shops around my way. I need to travel 30 miles to basspro for anything decent.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 8, 2011)

Jim said:


> Sad thing is, There are no more mom and pop bait shops around my way. I need to travel 30 miles to basspro for anything decent.



We do have a shop close to home, but we pay out the arse if we shop there. Fortunately, I work only 10 minutes from BP and Cabellas. But that's can be dangerous too.


----------



## Jethroe (Sep 8, 2011)

Heres a new one, will make it a regular stop from now on!


----------



## Derek (Sep 8, 2011)

Jim said:


> Sad thing is, There are no more mom and pop bait shops around my way. I need to travel 30 miles to basspro for anything decent.



Ive only stopped in one time but there is B&A Bait and Tackle at the intersection of 110 & 12 in West Boylston, right next to the Chu


----------



## Jethroe (Sep 8, 2011)

fender66 said:


> We do have a shop close to home, but we pay out the arse if we shop there. Fortunately, I work only 10 minutes from BP and Cabellas. But that's can be dangerous too.


 
Was inside th BPS just yesterday here in B.A/Tulsa and was going to take a pic of the trophy wall inside, man it's really cool. I will get one of it next time : ) Its a good excuse to get to go back inside :wink:


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Nov 9, 2011)

I have only been here once, but it is the coolest tackle shop I have ever been to. It is in Grand Marais, Minnesota.


----------



## Jethroe (Nov 11, 2011)

LOL That is just crazy sick The Beaver House, I love It.
I bet they paid a fortune to have the sign made, and look the fish is swimming through the roof!


----------



## willfishforfood (Nov 16, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.188817674482843.47271.142019089162702&type=3


----------

